# Jump/Flash Drive Not Showing Files



## LawpRelim (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello all.
My friend corrupted her Jump/Flash drive. So I took it, and reinstalled the drivers and it works. Problem is, the files are not showing. I know that they are there because it shows that there is only 5 gigs left of space out of 30 gigs. So the files are there, but when I open the drive, they don't show. Can someone tell me how I can be able to view the files to save them on my computer. I sure hope they are not lost, it's a lot. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run check disk on the drive. With the drive plugged in go to My Computer and find out what the drive letter for the device is (ex) *F: *Now go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and press enter. In the Command Prompt type the Drive letter of the flash drive (ex) *F:* and press enter. The Prompt turns to the drive letter (ex)* F:\>* now type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y* to Un-Mount the drive. Check Disk will try and fix the file system.


----------



## LawpRelim (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me. I did exactly what you said. The instructions were perfect. When it was finished, it told me of the files on the jump drive, and said that there was one hidden file. It told me how much space is available, how much was used, exc. So I closed the command prompt, and opened the jump drive praying that I would see the files, but they weren't there. Still shows that the drive is nearly full, but won't show them when I open the drive. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## LawpRelim (Oct 21, 2009)

Update. I used the "Mini Tool Partition Wizard" to "Explore" the jump drive. Well I found all of the files. They are all .chk files. Maybe that's why they are not showing in the folder. Also, I can see them in that program, but unfortunately, the program doesn't let me open, copy, paste, or do anything to them.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Mini Tool Partition Wizard has an option to Recover Lost files, try that.


----------



## LawpRelim (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's how I recovered them:
1: Opened command prompt
2: Type the directory H: (to my jump drive)
3: Typed ATTRIB -S -H *.* S/ H/ (Something like that, might have to google)

Waited patiently, and looked in folder, and the files were there. I copied all of them to my desktop. They were all turned into .CHK files because I did a disk check on them, bummer  BUT ! there is software that is now changing them back into the correct extensions. It's called CHK-Mate. You can get it from downloads.com. It's freeware.

New problem. My friend did more damage to some picture files. The program is converting all of the files back fine. But apparently she said that before this happened, and part of the reason why this happened, is because some of her JPEG files would not open. Looking at them, I notice that all of them are 16 KBs, and won't open. Does anyone know whether or not these are recoverable? Do files ever get to the point to where there is no way?? Maybe dumb question.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

it looks like the 16KB files are just shortcuts, the body of the picture got corrupted. You can try Recuva or Test Disk on the files and see if it can find them.


----------

